# Looking for the correct Hurst shifter lever



## cbgolz (Jul 28, 2013)

I have a 1970 Judge with bench seat and 4 speed. I have the Hurst shifter handle which is in great shape. The Hurst shifter chrome lever is in tough shape, though. Does anyone know what the correct model/part number is for the Hurst replacement lever? This is the one that must clear the bench seat. If I took the shift mechanism apart, is the old part number on the shifter lever? Again, mine is beat up and needs to be replaced. Want to order the correct Hurst lever the first time. Thanks for your help in advance. Craig Golz


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

See if this link helps any. 

HURST Restored OEM 1970 Pontiac GTO 4 Speed Shifter

This shifter is stamped 4555. Is it the correct one ? The pics will at least show you where the number is stamped. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hurst-4-Spe...ash=item280b08ffc0:g:YeUAAOSwo0JWM3GO&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-72-PON...ash=item27d21e4754:g:utoAAOxyTMdTKN4W&vxp=mtr

The description says this #5280 is correct for the bench seat models. ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1967-72-PON...ash=item27e98d3fa8:g:UycAAOSwQItT7nXu&vxp=mtr

Maybe this Ebay seller can help you. He shows that the 4555 is for bucket seats.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-72-GTO...ash=item25a84beb87:g:bpsAAOSw0HVWBqRF&vxp=mtr

If I were you, I'd PM Pinion head. He has probably seen more of those shifters than anybody else, who posts on this site, therefore may be able to tell you the correct number and where to find one, for a reasonable price.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

This link shows a #4177 as the correct number for a bench seat. ?

Original 1967 1972 GTO Yenko Duece Nova Hurst 4 Speed Shifter Handle 4177 | eBay

This one is #5280. ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/311050022357?rmvSB=true

This guy appears to be a typical Ebay seller, trying to make all the profit he possibly can, for old musclecar parts.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The 4555 Hurst handle was def used on 4spd '70-72 bucket seat GTO's and LeMans Sports. The '71 and '72 factory bench seat 4 spd Hurst shifter also used the 4555. Not to add any confusion, but I have had several factory installed Hurst '71 and '72 Pontiac A body 3 speed shifters that the handle did not have a number stamped into the lower area. These unstamped handles were all shaped like the 4555.

In highly restored '70 bench seat 4speed GTO's, I've seen both the curved style and the 4555 style. Good chance, there was a certain time period that the curved bench seat handle was used, then as the production year rolled on, the 4555 handle was then used. Am 100% sure that by late April-early May of '70, the 4555 handle was used in the shifter for bench seat 4spd Pontiac A-bodys, that's what the first GT-37's had. Realize this doesn't nail it down 100%, ESP if your car was built in Jan, Feb, March, early April of '70.

In the early 90's, the previous owner of my '71 455 HO T-37 sent out and had rebuilt a factory Hurst '71 shifter and had two factory Hurst shifter handle replated. The shifter that ended up on the M22 in the T-37 had the previous ('67-partial '70) curved style round Hurst handle. I realized after having several '71 bench seat cars, its not correct for the '71 T-37. Years ago, I pulled the handle, and moving parts tubs lately, it is found, if needed, I'd offer it a whole lot cheaper than the e-Bay sellers.


----------

